# Lets see your duck boats



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2012)

heres mine...I put a 2x10 across the boat with 4x4s under it for a seat...works great and allows for a lot of room! Got the boat for a steal and me and my brothers and some friends put some hard work into it and got it just how we wanted it... we take the blind off of it in the summer and use it for fishin on the river also.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 3, 2012)

heres one of my blind boats...since the pic was taking added some flaps and stuff


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2012)

what kind of grass is that? looks good!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

The timba' boat


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> The timba' boat



I like that timba boat there!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> I like that timba boat there!!



She gets the job done


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is one with the blind on and one during the summer.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Webfoot I hope you dont mind, but I took this pic of your boat from our last trip.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Webfoot I hope you dont mind, but I took this pic of your boat from our last trip.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Webfoot I hope you dont mind, but I took this pic of your boat from our last trip.



you should see it now. Not much more than a piece of drift wood.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> The timba' boat



I like the winch....we rigged up a receiver on the front of our boat and got a winch and are planning on welding the winch somehow to mount it to the receiver to pull over levies when we hunt public ground down in SEMO and AR...much easier than using the PBC pipes like most ppl do


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> you should see it now. Not much more than a piece of drift wood.



Yeah sorry i didnt see those stumps in time. You didnt happen to see my mojo pole and a G&H super mag mallard head in there did ya?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

Boy my grand pa sure loves that boat


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they might be on the bottom of the jewel by now


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Boy my grand pa sure loves that boat



Im just glad to see he puts safety first. I like the rape whistle mounted to the side! That will come in handy when we hit up the yellow river in Decatur this year.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Im just glad to see he puts safety first. I like the rape whistle mounted to the side! That will come in handy when we hit up the yellow river in Decatur this year.



Yea thats not funny he is trying really hard to forget about that and leave it in the past.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Yea thats not funny he is trying really hard to forget about that and leave that in the past.



bwahahahahahaha


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 3, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=695405&highlight=


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 3, 2012)

i will be starting on my build here very soon.... wont be ready for this year.... but next year its on!


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Timbertalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's our "timba" boats.
How you like those day lighters? I just ordered some but haven't got them on the boat yet.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> Here's our "timba" boats.
> How you like those day lighters? I just ordered some but haven't got them on the boat yet.



I like the night rider brother. The daylighters will outshine anything else I've seen. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 3, 2012)

...


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

This year's GWF fundraiser


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 3, 2012)

Gsurugger...the op asked fot pictures of duck boats not moobs!!

Lol nice boats though


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 6, 2012)

*boat*

Here's a few pics of the 2012 SE La first split. Hurricane Isaac  has made for some here today gone tomorrow ducks due to all the feed being wiped out. At least we can catch reds and trout afterwards.


----------



## creeksidelc (Dec 6, 2012)

Big boat and little boat..


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 6, 2012)

cant see it but thats the point.


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 6, 2012)

Duck dawg what size motor is that


----------



## jackson county junkee (Dec 6, 2012)

my ride


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 7, 2012)

Does great with a few camo tarps.  waterline hits right where the white bottom and green sides meet.  Comfy too.
Stingray's harvest list: Ducks, Geese, Gator, Redfish, Seatrout, Trout, Stripers, Dove.  Next time I get it camo'd up, I'll take a pic


----------



## Shug (Dec 7, 2012)

Great looking rigs guy. I don't have pic but a guy I know has a 20' pontoon rigged up for hunting. It's hard to beat it. It has a coffee maker, a microwave, very comfortable chairs, and a ramp that folds down that is no problem for an dog to get up.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 10, 2012)

Heres the always classic............
I bet you bring a bigger boat next time.

Which one of you fellas posted this pic a few years ago??????  Thas still funnier than a fishin rod.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2012)

jackson county junkee said:


> my ride



were you in evans last saturday?


----------



## jackson county junkee (Dec 10, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> were you in evans last saturday?



ya bud that was me. I was swinging thru to pick of one of my dogs from the trainer.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use my kayak


----------



## derek054 (Jan 4, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> The timba' boat



Hey Thunder Road I was wondering how you like your boat? I have been eyeballing the 1642 crawdad for awhile now. How does it hold up to the stumps and rocks underwater being that it is .080ga hull. Im just wondering because up here in northwest ga I run the river and the bottom will get beat alot by rocks. thanks


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

derek054 said:


> Hey Thunder Road I was wondering how you like your boat? I have been eyeballing the 1642 crawdad for awhile now. How does it hold up to the stumps and rocks underwater being that it is .080ga hull. Im just wondering because up here in northwest ga I run the river and the bottom will get beat alot by rocks. thanks



So far so good man. It has been a good boat to me this year and has had been filled with a bunch of dead ducks...and freeloaders


----------



## derek054 (Jan 4, 2013)

haha. Thanks. I like how open it is. I have a 23hp beavertail to put on it when i get the boat. Da 'Ville wouldn't stand for Dawnville, Ga would it?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

derek054 said:


> haha. Thanks. I like how open it is. I have a 23hp beavertail to put on it when i get the boat. Da 'Ville wouldn't stand for Dawnville, Ga would it?



No it dont...thunda road likes to cruise though any 'ville with cold beer, lightnin' thighed woman and greenheads in the timba. 

weldbilt is a good boat though. you will enjoy it.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone else quack yak? I know a few on Lanier and Hartwell do.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Anyone else quack yak? I know a few on Lanier and Hartwell do.



Ive yakked out of the yak...but no quack involved. Looks like you know what Im talking about with that beautiful cooler strapped and ready for molestin'.


----------



## derek054 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok man thanks.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ol' triton


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Jan 5, 2013)

*I think i need sone camo*

camo or not?


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Me and a buddy picked it up for 650.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gotta get/make a blind!


----------

